# Need to ask a question that's really bothering me now :(



## Sarah1508

I was reading the thread on here "Things you'd wish you'd known BEFORE going to the hospital" ( great thread btw! ) Anyways yeh there was a comment on it saying


> "I wish I'd have known that I would be left alone on the night I was in early labour after my induction. It was quite horrible being left in a little room when you are in pain and discomfort and terrified!!!
> It might sound nieve (sp?) but I thought he would be allowed to stay with me."

And I thought exactly the same? I thought either one or the other of my birthing partners would be there with me for every step of the way and afterwards too!? :(

Was this just a rule in that hospital or is it the same in everywhere? 

Answers really appreciated, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Celesse

If your in active labour and on the labour ward then your birth partners can stay. If you are not in active labour and are send to the antenatal ward for whatever reason (early induction, early labour and not wanting to go home) then your visitors will be subject to visiting hour rules.


----------



## sjnams

visiting hours were also applied at my hospital immediately after I gave birth so with my first who was born by traumatic emergency c-section at 8pm, DH was sent home at 9pm....as visiting ended at 7pm. My parents were only allowed in for 10mins and were then shown the door. After my second c-section with LO born at 3pm, DH was sent home at 4pm and allowed back at 5 for 2 hrs then not again until next day at 2pm.....ridiculous applying the rules immediately after birth in my opinion but thats what my hospital did.....hopefully not all hospitals are like that :wacko:


----------



## chuck

Visiting hours are stuck to postnatally too.

Once you leave delivery and go to ward they're kicked out.

I suffered this both times, after me EMCS I got less than an hour with husband in recovery then they sent me to ward but because it was 1:30am he was sent home, and I was expected to go to sleep. Second time I was better off after my VBAC we got a couple hours and a good hour of that left alone with baby but they still kicked him out when I went to ward.


----------



## Cutieboy

It's so annoying why they do that. I can appreciate that everyone needs their rest after labour, but some of us need our partners to be with us afterwards as well. They should change the visiting rules in my opinion. The birthing partner should be allowed to stay with you for as long as you want and even overnight. As for all the other visitor they should only be allowed for like 10 minutes! :haha:


----------



## 2plusme

I was induced with both my boys so partner was allowed in with me from 8 am - with my first he was sent home at the end of evening visiting which was 8pm, didnt get very far tho coz i went to labour ward not long after lol he was allowed to stay with me until i went up to the ward the next morning - he then went home and was allowed back in from 11 am i think it was and could stay as long as he wanted up until visitin was over in the evening! with my 2nd it was pretty much the same!!


----------



## amjon

I think here DH can stay all night (I know last time they let whomever I wanted stay for as long as I wanted once they were in the room). If they said he had to go home he would have probably missed the whole delivery as I went from 2cm to delivery in less than 2 hours. If they told me he couldn't stay I would let them have it and told them I wouldn't either.


----------



## maria86

It depends where you're from. In my hospital (Canada) my DH will be allowed to stay 24/7 with me after birth IF I stay in a private room. If for any reason they are out of private rooms and I stay in a semi or ward, then the visitor hours apply


----------



## pinklizzy

My OH and mum were sent home at 8pm as I was only in early labour, they called them back for me at 1am when my waters broke and they only just made it in time!


----------



## CandyDay

Guess it depends on where you are. My SO was allowed to stay with me the entire time. During labour and after birth. He was allowed to stay 24/7 even when I was in a ward. He stayed for the night with me even. They didn't have a bed for him but they had chair that reclined. 

When I had to have an emergency c-section that they had to put me under for he wasn't allowed in for the delivery but once that was done he was able to stay with me 24/7 for the week I was in the hospital.

They just didn't provide food for him either time.


----------



## maria86

CandyDay said:


> Guess it depends on where you are. My SO was allowed to stay with me the entire time. During labour and after birth. He was allowed to stay 24/7 even when I was in a ward. He stayed for the night with me even. They didn't have a bed for him but they had chair that reclined.
> 
> When I had to have an emergency c-section that they had to put me under for he wasn't allowed in for the delivery but once that was done he was able to stay with me 24/7 for the week I was in the hospital.
> 
> They just didn't provide food for him either time.

Which hospital were you at? I'm jealous that your Dh was allowed to stay in the ward :cry: Mine won't be, so I really really hope that I will get a private room (even though it will cost us $200 per night :wacko:)


----------



## alette

My DH was allowed to stay the whole time I was at the hospital.. Even when we went in at 31 weeks for abdominal pain that turned out to be small contractions, they kept me over night for monitoring and DH stayed the whole night with me. But I am in the USA so it might be different here. We also only have private LDRP rooms.. so maybe that's why?


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks for all the replies ladies, I pray to God that my OH will be able to stay with me because I suffer from anxiety etc and the thought of being alone just scares the crap out of me and really upsets me :cry: So I'm going to find out as soon as I can about the rules in the hospital I am going to and if the rules are that I have to be alone I'm going to try my best to get a privet room! Wish me luck!


----------



## leeree

100% find out about this because I was not really aware of it either. I was left labouring on a ward with other women when my husband was send home at 8pm! Luckily I was 4cm when they checked me at 9pm and so was going down to the labour suite. I would not have loved going through that alone for much longer!


----------



## shinona

What hospital are you going to? I was booked for induction with both of mine (although both came before I was induced - ds the day before and dd on the day!). In Glasgow, dh would have had to go home unless I was in active labour but in Ayrshire, dh was going to be able to stay with me as long as I wanted him there. The visiting hours down here for partners were much more relaxed too.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm in the US, but they even provided a bed for my husband. Also, I could order food every two hours, so we just shared everything.:thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I was traumatised when they sent my DH home - I have terrible anxiety and I cried and sat in a kind of waiting room with him for ages (in for induction btw but was only in early labour but had to stay in) until I admitted defeat and knew he / we needed sleep so he went home.

They also sent him home straight after the birth as it was another 2 hours before visiting hours.....

Bad times :-(


----------



## chuck

Birth Centre often have different rules...the one I tried to birth in but got sent to hospital grrrr had no visiting hour rules, they een had a double bed for partners to sleep in overnight with you.


----------



## Bookity

Wow. I didn't know there were places that did this. My husband stayed with me thru laborious and delivery to the maternity ward. He stayed nights. He did leave a few times during the days for errands and showers and meals. I would hate to be alone after giving birth!


----------



## Millies.Mummy

I gave birth in Worthing hospital in West Sussex. I was induced.

Partners aren't allowed in there between 11pm and 8am unless you are in established labour. I think this is the case for most hospitals but I know St Richards hospital in Chichester (next closest) does allow partners in overnight. 

I spent most of my labour alone however I spoke to the midwife and said look it would really help me if my partner could be here for me. She was very nice and let him in an hour and a half before they should have (but they had messed me around all week!) 

I hated being alone overnight. Cried every night! So glad when I finally got home :hugs:


----------



## NaturalMomma

In all of the hospitals I've had clients birth in their DH's were allowed to stay with them no matter what stage of labor they were in. That's horrible that that is even a policy in other places, labor is labor no matter what stage you're in, and why on earth would the child's father not be allowed to stay with the mother? Horrible.


----------



## BraydensMomma

It does make a difference as to where you live. I know in the US, Missouri, my sister and sons father were both able to stay for as long as I wanted them. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## andella95

Where I am in the US, there really aren't visiting hours. People are allowed to come and go as they please as long as it doesn't cause problems with care.


----------



## Aliop

Around here it depends on the hospital. I birthed at a private hospital both times and will do again and my husband was never away from me, we even had a room with a queen bed and ensuite both times was like staying in a hotel :cloud9: my brothers wife had their babes at the public hospital and he was allowed to stay for longer than an hour after baby was born at 10pm'ish. Def check with the hospital you will birth at and good luck.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

'Being left alone' was one reason (of many!) why I opted to go for a midwife led birthing centre for both of my children, rather than a hospital. My OH stayed with me the ENTIRE time I was there, and the night afterwards before we went home too.


----------



## Lizzie K

Wow, I didn't know some hospitals were like that. All the hospitals I birthed in, DH was able to stay with me as long as he wanted. With my first, he even stayed nights (DS2 had to stay 3 days, I stayed 4) until our son was released. He left to go to work, then came right back and would come stay during his lunch. 
With our second, he was there for the birth, but left about an hour after so he could pick up our oldest from the sitter. He was also able to bring DS1 to see his new little brother. 
With our youngest, he wasn't there for the birth, but that was because of not having a sitter available. He was able to find one only long enough to bring me my bag (which I had left in our van) and see our son for about an hour, and then come the next day to pick us up.
Also, all those hospitals had semi-private rooms (two beds with a curtain separating them) for monitoring, so partners could stay and if you weren't in active labor, they just sent you home. If you were in active labor, they transferred you to a private delivery room. After delivery, the first two hospitals had all private rooms and the third had shared rooms (two women per) but partners could stay. I also got lucky and didn't get a roommate until a couple of hours before I was discharged. When she got there, the first thing I said to her was, "Don't worry, I'm leaving, so you'll have the room all to yourself tonight." She laughed and said, "Thank goodness, don't want anyone witnessing how inept I am at being a mother, this is my first."


----------



## MaddiesMummy

Sarah1508 said:


> I was reading the thread on here "Things you'd wish you'd known BEFORE going to the hospital" ( great thread btw! ) Anyways yeh there was a comment on it saying
> 
> 
> "I wish I'd have known that I would be left alone on the night I was in early labour after my induction. It was quite horrible being left in a little room when you are in pain and discomfort and terrified!!!
> It might sound nieve (sp?) but I thought he would be allowed to stay with me."
> 
> And I thought exactly the same? I thought either one or the other of my birthing partners would be there with me for every step of the way and afterwards too!? :(
> 
> Was this just a rule in that hospital or is it the same in everywhere?
> 
> Answers really appreciated, Thanks in advance.Click to expand...

when i was in early labour, About 3cm i was in so much pain and they tried sending DH home but i was so upset and pleaded with the midwives and they let him stay thank god x


----------



## Sproglet

To be honest, if you saw the size of the postnatal wards here in the UK, you'd see why you're not allowed visitors overnight! There are 4 women to a ward. Each individual cubicle (which can be curtained off) is barely big enough for the hospital bed and the crib. When we visited my SIL we had to pull back the curtains else there wasn't room for us!

Pre- birth, they try to encourage you to stay at home until you are getting close to active labour (they have you timing contractions etc) so they can try to put you straight into a delivery suite. But I'm not sure what happens if you are at the hospital when you go into labour.


----------



## amjon

Sproglet said:


> To be honest, if you saw the size of the postnatal wards here in the UK, you'd see why you're not allowed visitors overnight! There are 4 women to a ward. Each individual cubicle (which can be curtained off) is barely big enough for the hospital bed and the crib. When we visited my SIL we had to pull back the curtains else there wasn't room for us!
> 
> Pre- birth, they try to encourage you to stay at home until you are getting close to active labour (they have you timing contractions etc) so they can try to put you straight into a delivery suite. But I'm not sure what happens if you are at the hospital when you go into labour.

 We had a huge room with a sofa bed and rocker for visitors. DH climbed in bed with me though until the last night when I couldn't stand to have anyone touching me.


----------



## rainbowbaby2

where i am the dads/ Ohs can stay all through labour then 8-8 when moved to the ward x


----------



## andella95

At our local hospital all of the labor & delivery rooms are huge and very, very homey (and private). The postpartum rooms are large too, but not quite as fancy. It doesn't matter what unit you are in (except ICU and probably mental health), they don't care about visitors - they are encouraged. This is a new hospital though - it has only been open for a year so it's really, really nice.


----------



## try4girl

As many of the ladies said most places here in the US will allow the partner to stay as long as the want. When I had both my sons the only real rule regarding visitors was that they had from like 1pm to 4pm I think it was quiet time that they asked that you didn't have extra people in the rooms that way babies and mommy could have some down time and as long as your guest were quite they didn't care.


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't read this whole thing but one reason I am glad I am in the states is that they let the partner stay in the room the whole time. I think its ridiculous to expect partners or close family to leave like they were just friends passing through!


----------



## cassarita

When I had my son my mom stayed with me the whole time. I think he will be allowed to stay with me again because I will be getting a private room. If he's not allowed to stay I will shit down some throats


----------



## KendraNoell

My mom and grandma were really surprised when I told them baby roomed in the same room as we did. The birthing center where I had my son has a nursery but they don't even use it. If you want time to sleep they take the baby out to the nurses station and just spoil him rotten for a while. My mom said she thought rooming was weird because the nursery after birth is the last time you get any peace and quiet for however many years! But the way I see it is once the baby comes out you don't get peace and quiet regardless. I loved having my baby in the room with me and I felt terrible when they would take him away so I could sleep a bit!


----------



## Lizzie K

KendraNoell said:


> My mom and grandma were really surprised when I told them baby roomed in the same room as we did. The birthing center where I had my son has a nursery but they don't even use it. If you want time to sleep they take the baby out to the nurses station and just spoil him rotten for a while. My mom said she thought rooming was weird because the nursery after birth is the last time you get any peace and quiet for however many years! But the way I see it is once the baby comes out you don't get peace and quiet regardless. I loved having my baby in the room with me and I felt terrible when they would take him away so I could sleep a bit!

At all three of the hospitals I delivered in, unless there were problems with the baby or mom, the baby stayed in the mom's room until discharge. The only time the baby would leave is if a little boy was being circumcised. They didn't even take the baby to let mom sleep.
However, when I developed a high fever with my oldest, they obviously didn't want him staying with me. They originally said they were going to take him to the nursery, but ended up just taking him to the nurses' station, where my husband could get him when he came to see us during his lunch and after he got off work. It was only for one day, then he was discharged.


----------



## dreamingofyou

The father should be allowed to stay 24/7. I would have a disasterous fit if they made my OH leave. I mean seriously, no matter what's going on or when it's happening the husband/boyfriend/partner should be allowed to be there with you always.


----------



## CandyDay

My c-section was in Kitchener and my second one was in Oakville.


----------



## goddess25

Over here you are in a single room to labour no matter what stage and your partner can stay with you constantly...day and night. I was in hospital for 2 days with my son and my hubby was by my side the entire time apart from peeing and getting food. He was with me the entire time with my daughter too.


----------



## Sarah1508

shinona said:


> What hospital are you going to? I was booked for induction with both of mine (although both came before I was induced - ds the day before and dd on the day!). In Glasgow, dh would have had to go home unless I was in active labour but in Ayrshire, dh was going to be able to stay with me as long as I wanted him there. The visiting hours down here for partners were much more relaxed too.

Well I'll to be flying over to Glasgow 2 weeks before my due date because I live on an Island and the hospital here doesn't let you give birth here if its your first, my OH has only got time off work 5 days before my due date so that's another worry! That I will go into labour before he gets to Glasgow! Nightmare! :S But there's nothing we can do about that one! Anyways Southern Generals where I'm planning on having our little one but I'm still yet to find out what the rules are (going to ask my midwife to help me next time I see her) if the rules mean that I'm going to be left alone i am *NOT* giving birth there!! The only other option I will have will be to go over to another wee Island (Stornoway) and give birth there but the down side is they have no birthing pool :( but on the upside I will most likley be the only woman giving birth there at that time so I will get tons of attention :happydance: haha


----------



## Sarah1508

pinkandfluffy said:


> I was traumatised when they sent my DH home - I have terrible anxiety and I cried and sat in a kind of waiting room with him for ages (in for induction btw but was only in early labour but had to stay in) until I admitted defeat and knew he / we needed sleep so he went home.
> 
> They also sent him home straight after the birth as it was another 2 hours before visiting hours.....
> 
> Bad times :-(

That's so awfull :( I am no way letting anything like that happen to me because I am the exact same as you I suffer with horrible anxiety and I'm prone to getting panic attacks, so ther's no chance in hell I'm gong to be left alone! So I'm going to find out what the rules in the hospital are asap and if I don't like them I've got one more option for a hospital which do let your partners stay because they are so quiet (the only reason I didn't choose this hospital first is because they have no birthing pool and I'm really wanting a water birth! fingers crossed!)


----------



## Sarah1508

dreamingofyou said:


> The father should be allowed to stay 24/7. I would have a disasterous fit if they made my OH leave. I mean seriously, no matter what's going on or when it's happening the husband/boyfriend/partner should be allowed to be there with you always.

Agreed! I just assumed that it was like that but apparently not!


----------



## bathbabe

It really must all depend on your hospital! 
I had my LO at 11:51am :) and OH didnt leave till 10pm that night. 
OH could arrive at 8am and stay till 9pm.
As for birthing partners, i have no idea as i was only there in labour for 2hours lol x


----------



## PaganBride

I had a very traumatic emcs with my first, and my o/h was sent home straight away as it was the early hours of the morning. It was the first night we had ever spent apart. I will never do that again. It was a big reason why we homebirthed for No. 2 and will do again for No.3.


----------



## KendraNoell

I couldn't imagine not having my OH there for the whole thing! Yeah, he slept in a chair/bed thing when he was there but it was a small price to pay for him being present for everything. I wouldn't have had it any other way. I would hate to be in a hospital that considers an OH a "visitor" :(


----------



## deafgal

Sarah1508 said:


> I was reading the thread on here "Things you'd wish you'd known BEFORE going to the hospital" ( great thread btw! ) Anyways yeh there was a comment on it saying
> 
> 
> "I wish I'd have known that I would be left alone on the night I was in early labour after my induction. It was quite horrible being left in a little room when you are in pain and discomfort and terrified!!!
> It might sound nieve (sp?) but I thought he would be allowed to stay with me."
> 
> And I thought exactly the same? I thought either one or the other of my birthing partners would be there with me for every step of the way and afterwards too!? :(
> 
> Was this just a rule in that hospital or is it the same in everywhere?
> 
> Answers really appreciated, Thanks in advance.Click to expand...

I hope thats not the rule. when I was in labor, it was in the middle of the night. my husband stay up all night with me.


----------



## deafgal

oh when my parents were in the hospital (cancer issues), I stayed most of the night with them too. So I don't know why they were sending her DH home.


----------



## Lizzie K

deafgal said:


> oh when my parents were in the hospital (cancer issues), I stayed most of the night with them too. So I don't know why they were sending her DH home.

Most of the ones who had their OH sent home were in the UK. I see you're in the US and most hospitals here let OH (or birth partner if someone else) stay with you the whole time.


----------



## SisterRose

I was induced, so after visiting hours were over my OH was sent home and I had to stay over night, uncomfortable. It was pretty lonely and I couldnt get any sleep because of contractions getting stronger. I think i stayed up most of the night texting because I really didnt want to be alone.

I also hated that Ellie was born 5:36pm and OH had to leave again an hour later when visiting hours were over and I was put on a ward. He barely got to spend any time with Ellie before he was kicked out, and wasnt allowed back again until 8am the next day.
Needless to say, as soon as 8am came around I just told the nurses I wanted to go home asap, I didn't want to spend another night in hospital, in a crowded ward on my own. 

Really think that there should be a rule one birthing partner should be allowed to stay at the hospital with you for as long as you want, and able to stay over night. It would have definitely made my experience better.


----------



## Celesse

In order for partners to be allowed to stay in more UK hospitals they need to change the geography of the wards. Most wards have a combination of bays and single rooms. If you have visitors over night then that's gonna interfere with the rest of other patients. Even if you are in a private room, the potential comings and goings of visitors will disturb those mums in the bays. And on an antenatal ward they not only have people in early labour and having an induction, but they also have women admitted with antenatal issues who could potentially spend weeks on the ward. 

Having spent almost a week unwell on postnatal I can safely say that I would not have wanted every woman there to be allowed to have her partner stay as I would have felt very uncomfortable and got no sleep. If I had been unwell antenatally and every night there had been different women's partners on the ward it would have been a terrible experience. 

What they need is to gut the maternity wards, both post natal and antenatal, and replace them with 100% single rooms. One of the reasons certain women are placed in the bays is so the can be observed for medical reasons, but in a ward they usually all close curtains anyway, so whats the point, just have single rooms with a window and curtain.


----------



## Radiance

I guess it depends where you live. I was allowed anyone at all hours


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah it does have a lot to do with the layout of the birthing areas. Mine was all closed off individual rooms with places for people to stay. I even had a rocking chair in mine.

In all honesty the word "ward" sounds terrible for a place to give birth and spend with your baby. Here they call it a "birthing center" which sounds much better IMO! When I think of "Ward" I think of crazy people mental ward or something!


----------



## Millies.Mummy

Think I'd much rather give birth in America!!


----------



## MrsLMC

My midwife was great, found a private room for me, then snuck my husband in as it was 4am. So he got to stay all night and the next day


----------



## Arisa

it depends where you live I guess, it would seem in the UK its a no no for your spouse to be allowed to stay as long as they want. I have been told my hubby can be there 24/7 even it means sleeping on a chair in the post natal ward and my parents are allowed to visit anytime but everyone else would be subject to visiting hours.


----------



## AP

I remember with my first my OH got to stay with me from birth (6am) right up until 7pm, but that might have been down to the circumstances.

Edit: Actually my second was the same, he stayed with me til 7pm! And there was no probs there. I was lucky to have a private room both times though


----------



## kecie

After my birth, my partner was allowed with me for the whole day as I was still in the room I gave birth in. His family visited too and they didn't have to leave. But when I was moved to the ward they all had to go home and I had to share a room with other people! If we can't have our partners there why should we be able to share a room with other people and their babies? We need as much rest as we can have and it doesn't help being in a room with 3 other women and babies.


----------



## loveandbabies

There are no visiting hours at my hospital, everyone just has to check in at the front desk. OH will most deffinatly be stayin the whole time :)


----------



## deafgal

kecie said:


> After my birth, my partner was allowed with me for the whole day as I was still in the room I gave birth in. His family visited too and they didn't have to leave. But when I was moved to the ward they all had to go home and I had to share a room with other people! If we can't have our partners there why should we be able to share a room with other people and their babies? We need as much rest as we can have and it doesn't help being in a room with 3 other women and babies.

I totally agree! it is bad enough to have a nurse checking on you every two hours (if they do the same in UK) but sharing with other women is worst. I wouldn't get any rest. having my husband with me help me when I need him.


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh no this thread has got me really worried now. If they send my husband home.. i WILL cry.. and it wont be pretty!


----------



## maidelyn

I told my OH about this and he got this obstinate look on his face and huffed - last time that happened during a scan he said if they asked him to leave then he would give them the option of both of us staying or both leaving and nothing in between!!


----------



## HollySSmith

I live in Ontario, Canada, and DH was able to stay with me (even in the ward). It didn't matter as I signed myself out around 9pm, because there was no way I would sleep in a room that was 40C, with an annoying roommate, and several (seemingly) incompetent nurses. I was under mw care, so I just went home and had the mw visit me the next morning.


----------



## gretavon

my husband and mother got to stay with me the whole time. the only time they left was to go with my son for his bath or when i had to be checked


----------



## The Alchemist

KendraNoell said:


> In all honesty the word "ward" sounds terrible for a place to give birth and spend with your baby. Here they call it a "birthing center" which sounds much better IMO! When I think of "Ward" I think of crazy people mental ward or something!

Lol...me too! Whenever I stumble on "ward" or reading through it here, there's a mental image of a vintage hospital and all I think of is a place for mental patients. *please don't take offense, my Euro ladies!*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------​*

Anyway, I'm in the States. Like other US ladies have mentioned, my OH got to stay with me from pre-labor to post partum. During pre-labor, I stayed in a small pre-labor room where they ask who I'd like to be present during birth. 

We got our own delivery suite. It was such a HUUUUUUGE L&D room. I didn't expect that at all. After the birth, they wheeled me (OH followed) off to our post partum room with two beds, one for me and the other for OH. We can request snacks at any time. My hospital have visiting hours between 2PM-6PM. However, ONLY my OH can stay 24/7 with me. No one else. _Every hospital in the States have their own policies._

EDIT: All the while, I had a VERY nice MW (she delivered my baby) who was so compassionate and caring. So were all the nursing staff. EVEN the custodians. I will always remember one nurse who is oh so funny. I wouldn't care much about hospital, it's the staff that makes a difference!!!


----------



## alette

We stayed in the same room from start to finish. They are really nice rooms made to feel home-y with wood floors and a little breakfast nook near the window. It had a bed and two recliners (OH slept in the recliner next to my bed), a TV (which I turned to a show about fish while delivering LO.. it was really nice actually to be able to just watch fish swimming around the ocean), and a private bathroom with a whirlpool tub and tons of 'clean up' supplies for mom! There was also some sort of high-tech looking center for the baby and the computers and monitors for labor. 

After Lo was delivered, they cleaned up the room and I went to bathe (I couldn't believe how much blood i was covered in!! I totally DESTROYED the bathroom.. but the nurse cleaned it up when I was done.. they don't get enough thanks..) and we stayed in that room for 2 days until we went home (policy is to stay 3 days, but we asked to go early as I felt I just couldn't get comfortable or into any kind of routine until I was home).


----------



## Lizzie K

I looked up the hospital I will be delivering in this time. All the rooms on the mother/baby unit are private and there are no visiting hours. DH can stay with me the whole time. He won't because of the other three, but they have a fold-out bed in the room for him to use if he was going to stay. They actually encourage the father to stay.


----------

